# Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung



## Chatstar (13. Januar 2020)

*Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Hallo liebe Genossen,

da ich nun seit kurzem einen Ryzen 16 Kerner betreibe mit einem x570 Brett und mir aufgefallen ist, dass die CPU ziemlich heiß wird besonders wenn man sie etwas übertakten möchte, überlege ich auf eine Wasserkühlung zu wechseln, diese sollte leicht zu montieren und eben extern positioniert sein.

Beim durchstöbern im Internet bin ich auf dieses Produkt gestoßen:   Group 4

Ist das eine gute Wahl, habe jetzt noch einen  Luftkühler EKL Broken II.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe WasserkÃ¼hlung Beratung*

Das Teil ist Müll, für das Geld bekommst du die dreifache Radiatorfläche.


----------



## Chatstar (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe WasserkÃ¼hlung Beratung*

Müll?

360er Kupfer Radi in 6Lüftern 2 Pumpen 1Liter Eiswasser!


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe WasserkÃ¼hlung Beratung*

360er Radiator, das bekommst du als Aio für 1/3. 
Der Vorteil durch Push-Pull ist gering, die 2. Pumpe bringt auch nichts, Flüssigkeit kostet wenig. Bei der Wasserkühlung ist die Radiatorfläche der entscheidende Faktor, alles andere ist im Vergleich ziemlich egal. Für 350€ kann man sich was mit dreifacher Fläche zusammenstellen, dann wird die Cpu (fast) so kalt bleiben, wie es mit Wasser möglich ist und dabei trotzdem flüsterleise gekühlt bleiben. Da wird deine Grafikkarte selbst im idle lauter sein.


----------



## Chatstar (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Mmh 
das ist schade, die Eiswand sieht gut aus und wird vom der8Auer empfohlen, ist ein bekannter Overclocker.


----------



## HisN (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe WasserkÃ¼hlung Beratung*

Ein Mora3 mit Pumpenhalterung/AGB und D5 auf Füßen oder an die Wand.
Ein paar passende Lüfter mit Y-Kabeln und Kabelverlängerungen.
Ein paar Schläuche und Fittingen in der von Dir gewünschten Dimension und Farbe
Ein CPU-Kühler Deiner Wahl.

Und Ready to go.

Und wenn Du merkst wie "cool" das ist, dann noch die Graka in den Loop.


----------



## DOcean (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*



Chatstar schrieb:


> wird vom der8Auer empfohlen, ist ein bekannter Overclocker.



was meinst du wohl warum das so ist?
(ich unterstelle jetzt mal in gewissen Geld(und oder Material)-fluss vom Hersteller zum Overclocker)


----------



## Chatstar (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

also ich soll jetzt mir eine einzelnen Radiator kaufen und alles dran bauen und an die Decke hängen?!

Nur nochmal zu Erinnerung bin ein kein Freak, sondern nur ein ganz normaler User, der sich mit Wasserkühlung nicht gut auskennt und trotzdem was besseres möchte als die AIOs Kühlungen.


----------



## HisN (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Wenn Du es schön findest, das er an der Decke hängt 

Du kannst Dir natürlich auch einen Aquacomputer Gigant kaufen, und alles IN den Gigant bauen, aber Du Du eher mit dem schnalen Taler unterwegs bist, habe ich mir nicht getraut das vorzuschlagen


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

der 8auer hat zwar an sich Ahnung, aber bei der Wasserkühlung ist er keine gute Informationsquelle.
Wenn du ihn noch bekommst, ist der Phobya Nova 1080/ Supernova 1260 die beste Wahl in dem Preisbereich, falls nicht verfügbar ein Mora 3
Lüfter: Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz, 120mm ab €' '5,07 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic P14 PWM PST schwarz, 140mm ab €' '6,48 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 9 Stück, je nach Radiator, der es am Ende wird
Pumpe: MagiCool DCP450 ab €' '39,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler: Alphacool Eisblock XPX, Schwarz ab €' '42,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Anschlüsse: Anschlüsse & Verbinder mit Typ: Schlauchanschluss, Anschlüsse female: 13/10mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland an sich würden 6 reichen,
                          falls du noch eine Gehäusedurchführung verbaust (wird empfohlen), dann noch 4 weitere.
(Gehäusedurchführung: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...blende-mit-2x-g1/4-durchfuehrung-black-nickel )
Schlauch: https://geizhals.de/mayhems-ultra-clear-schlauch-a1432784.html?hloc=at&hloc=de theoretisch würde ein Meter reichen, um etwas Handlungsspielraum zu gewinnen, sollte man mit mindestens 4m anfangen
Flüssigkeit: https://geizhals.de/?cat=hwcoolwclnt&xf=14806_Aqua+Computer 3l sollten reichen


----------



## Chatstar (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

@HISN
Lieferzeit 120 Tage !!!

Dann nehme ich lieber den Alphacool Eisball mit einem Mora3 und einer Pumpe, gibt's das irgendwo als Set wo alles dabei ist?


----------



## HisN (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Meistens sind die etwas schneller 
Wird halt extra für Dich gebaut.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Was für Temperaturen erwartest du mit einer Wasserkühlung im vergleich zur Luftkühlung?


----------



## Chatstar (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Was für Temperaturen erwartest du mit einer Wasserkühlung im vergleich zur Luftkühlung?



Ich habe keine Erwartung an die Temps. Ich will nur besser Übertakten können und bei Zen2 soll wichtig sein, dass die Hitze schnell abgeführt werden kann aufgrund der hohen Packdichte. 
Mein Ziel sind so ca. 4.4 - 4.5GHZ all core, das ging mit dem 3900x mit aio schon ganz gut, aber der 3950x wird dort schon heiß ...


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

FAQ Noctua:

Warum wird mein Ryzen 3000 Prozessor so heiß? Warum laufen Ryzen  3000 CPUs heißer als vorherige Generationen mit der gleichen TDP-Rate?  Ist mein Kühler defekt? 

Wenn du nur ein Set haben möchtest, der Hersteller egal ist, hauptsache hohe Kühlleistung gefordert wird und der Aufwand beim Einbau mit dem eines Lüftkühlers vergleichbar sein soll: Alphacool Eisbaer 420 CPU - Black | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany .
Zusätzlich solltest du die Pumpe über einen 7V Adapter ans Mainbaord anschließen, da die Pumpe dann deutlich leiser arbeitet und die Kühlleistung durch den weiterhin ausreichenden Durchfluss nicht negativ beeinflusst wird.

--> 420mm Nexxxos Kupferradiator, drei 140mm Be Quiet Pure Wings PWM, Phobya UC1 Kühler

Der 420mm Radiator ist hier für die CPU überdimensioniert, vor allem vor dem Hintergrund der oben beschriebenen Problematik zur Wärmedichte bei Ryzen 3000. Aber wie Sinusspass schon gesagt hat, ist die Radiatorfläche entscheidend und da bekommst du mit der Eisbaer 420mm die volle Dröhnung. 

Set mit 360er Radiator ähnlich zu deiner Eiswand, aber eine ganze Ecke günstiger und die Kühlleistung ist allein für die CPU weiterhin ausreichend: Alphacool Eissturm Gaming Copper 30 3x120mm - Komplettset - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de

Einzelkomponenten erfordern aber einen Funken an Interesse am Thema Wakü an sich. Auspacken, CPU Kühler auf Mainboard und Radiator in Gehäusedeckel schrauben wie bei einer AiO, ist hier weniger angesagt.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*



Chatstar schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Erwartung an die Temps. Ich will nur besser Übertakten können und bei Zen2 soll wichtig sein, dass die Hitze schnell abgeführt werden kann aufgrund der hohen Packdichte.
> Mein Ziel sind so ca. 4.4 - 4.5GHZ all core, das ging mit dem 3900x mit aio schon ganz gut, aber der 3950x wird dort schon heiß ...


Habe es nur geschrieben damit du nicht all zuviel davon erwarten wirst, denn eine Wakü wird hauptsächlich wegen der Bastelleidenschaft und um Optisch was Tolles zu haben verbaut. Denn die Temperaturen stehen meist für so einen Liebhaber gar nicht an erster Stelle. Mit mehr Fläche soll zwar auch eine niedrigere Wassertemperatur erreicht werden, aber hauptsächlich durch mehr Fläche das die Lüfter langsamer laufen können und so ein System sehr leise wird. 

In meinem Fall ist mein Rechner sogar unter Last nicht zu hören.

Gut gekühlt können Grafikkarten und anderer Bauteil wie Spannungswandler usw. was jedoch nicht so gut gekühlt werden kann ist der Prozessor. Der wird meist nur mitgemacht um alles unter einem Dach zu haben. Dann muss man da keinen fetten hässlichen Kühler mehr drauf packen. Wenn du große Temperatursprünge erwartest dann wirst du sicherlich enttäuscht werden.

Habe heute ein Video gesehen wo ein 3950X mit 3x 360er Radiatoren gekühlt wurde und der hat schon in Idle an die 45-50°C erreicht. Dabei war das System noch nicht mal belastet. Ein Prozessor wird schneller heiß als überhaupt abgeführt werden kann.

Natürlich wirst du besser als mit einer AIO abschneiden, da eine AIO nur ein paar 100ml Wasser beinhaltet und bestimme hohe Wassertemperaturen wegen der geringen Kühlfläche erreicht werden. Dementsprechend müssen dann auch die Lüfter halt schnell laufen. Aber mit einer modularen Wasserkühlung mit ausreichend Fläche wirst du die Wassertemperatur niedriger halten können. Wenn du Glück hast wirst du 10-15°C niedriger als mit deiner Luftkühlung kommen. Viel mehr wird da aber nicht drin sein.

*Beispiel 1:*
Mein 9900K ohne AVX-Offeset erreicht mit einer Wassertemperatur von NUR 28°C trotzdem die 100°C wenn ich Prime95 mit 8k und AVX laufen lasse. Obwohl ich nur 28°C Wassertemperatur halten kann schafft es die Wärme nicht schnell genug über dem HS die Hitze auf dem Kühler zu übertragen. Im Kern wird der Prozessor daher schneller warm als er überhaupt gekühlt werden kann. 

Daher musste ich für diesen Test ein AVX-Offset von mindestens 2 setzen.

Dann habe ich ein Gegentest gemacht, denn Flüssigmetall kann da die Wärme besser als normale Wärmeleitpaste abführen und daher habe ich in nachhinein statt WLP LM verwendet und siehe da... ich kam nun im selben Test statt auf 100°C und einem AVX-Offset von 2 nun ohne ein AVX-Offset aus und konnte nun auch 91°C halten.

*Beispiel 2:*
Als ich 2016 auf Wasserkühlung umgestiegen bin hatte ich einen 6700K mit Luft gekühlt. Mit einem 420+240 Radiator konnte ich 10°C gut machen und dem Prozessor sind diese 10°C mehr oder weniger egal.

Mein Hauptziel war damals auch nicht die Temperatur, denn die waren bereits mit Luftkühlung sehr gut. Mein Ziel war leiser zu werden und eine Geile Optik zu haben.

Heute sieht mein Rechner so aus und sehr viel Geld geht nur wegen Optik drauf und nicht noch bessere Temperaturen zu haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Rechner könnte ich auch ohne dem Mora betreiben, nur hätte ich dann halt höhere Drehzahlen der Lüfter und etwa 5-7°C mehr Wassertemperatur. Daher war der Mora auch eher ein haben wollen und kein haben müssen.

Mit meinem momentanen System erreiche ich in Spiele zwischen 56-60°C Prozessor Temperatur und etwa 43°C mit der Grafikkarte. Die Spannungswandler werden bei mir auch mit Wasser gekühlt.

Im übrigem würde ich in deinem Fall auch die Spannungswandler mit kühlen, denn nur den Prozessor mit deinem OC Vorhaben zu kühlen wird dich nicht weit bringen. Sobald deine Spannungswandler heiß werden sind diese der Grund wieso dein Prozessor herunter Takten wird.

EDIT:

Im übrigem wirst du selbst mit einer custom Wakü keine bessere Temperaturen mit nur einem 360er Radiator als mit einer AIO erreichen, da Kühltechnisch kein Unterschied besteht. Nur weil du alles selbst zusammen baust wirst du keine besseren Temperaturen erreichen. Denn eine custom Wakü wird erst dann besser wenn genügend Fläche verbaut wird.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte dich nur davor bewahren viel Geld auszugeben und am ende merken das es nicht so viel ausmacht als du vielleicht erwartet hattest. Denn die meisten die eine WaKü verbauen sind keine User die nur einen funktionstüchtigen Rechner haben wollen, sondern investieren auch Geld was nicht immer was der Funktionalität zu tun hat.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Bei dem Takt nimmt der 3950x schon eine gewisse Leistungsaufnahme. 
An sich reicht ein 360er, erst recht ein 420er völlig aus, das Wasser wird recht kühl bleiben, schätzungsweise 10-15°C über der Lufttemperatur.
Die sinnvollste Lösung wäre wirklich Lios Nudin´s Vorschlag mit der Eisbaer, aber wenn es wirklich auf das letzte °C ankommt, brauchst du mehr Radiatorfläche. Mit einem (zudem externen) Mora/Nova sind nochmal 5-10°C drin, zudem ist noch mehr Silentpotenzial vorhanden.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Das hatte ich mit meinem 6700K auch, aber nicht mehr mit meinem 9900K.

Hier ein Beispiel aus einem Spiel und mein Prozessor ist noch nicht mal auf 5 GHz übertaktet und 16 Kerne, die dann noch sogar übertaktet werden sollen werden einiges an Kühlung abverlangen.

Mein Delta liegt höher als nur 10-15°C,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wassertemperatur betrug 30-31°C.

Und wenn ich BF5 spiele komme ich mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne im Schnitt mit der selben Wassertemperatur an die 60-65°C.
Wie ich bereits schrieb habe ich heute nach Videos mit einem 3950X gesucht und habe am ende eines gefunden der schon fast 50°C Idle erreichte.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gNkhST0bhbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kommt etwa bei 13:10 Min.

Es geht um das Irrglaube das ein Prozessor sehr stark herunter gekühlt werden kann, was nicht vergleichbar ist wie mit einer Grafikkarte oder sonstige andere Komponente. Oft sind hier hohe Erwartungen so das man von einem großen Temperatursprung ausgeht.

Natürlich sind die Temperaturen gut, aber ich kann keine 20°C oder mehr erwarten was manch einer Glauben mag.

Dieses Video ist auch sehr gut und besonders mal in Min 2:00 rein hören.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZvfJCOxrh_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Und jetzt stell dir die Radiatorfläche mal ohne 250W Gpu vor, das wird nicht mehr allzu weit von der Raumtemperatur entfernt sein. Anders selbst noch bei einem 420er, da ist man doch eher bei 10°C und mehr über der Raumtemperatur, abgesehen davon, dass der noch im Gehäuse ist und dort von den restlichen Komponenten geheizt wird.


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe WasserkÃ¼hlung Beratung*

Bei einem Ryzen 3950X der den Chiplet Vollausbau nutzt,braucht man einen sehr guten Kühler. Man sollte den Cpu cooler so herum positionieren, dass der „IN“ Anschluss direkt auf die Chiplets gerichtet ist, da hier die Abwärme schnell aufgenommen wird.Die Rryzen 3000 skalieren sehr gut, wenn diese recht kühl gehalten werden können (siehe gamernexus - AMD Ryzen Frequency Scale - Temperature is Important for Ryzen 3000 CPUs - Invidious )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Das Optimum wäre ein eigens an das Chipletdesign angepasster Cooler, nur ob wir den bekommen?
 Flächenmäßig ist alles >360 ok, für Cpu Only.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Es wurde doch schon genug getestet, dass ein angepasstes Kühlerdesign vielleicht 2°C bringt, und das nur bei niedrigem Durchfluss. Sobald man mehr als 60l/h hat (also quasi immer), ist es egal, es muss nur die Kühlstruktur groß genug sein, um über den Chiplets zu testen.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Das ist schon korrekt, dennoch werden die neuen Prozessoren wegen den 7nm auch heiß und die Chips befinden sich auch nicht in der Mitte was das ganze auch nicht so optimal macht. Ich kann auch fast Raumtemperatur halten, denn mit 30°C habe ich meine Lüfter nur mit 500 U/min am laufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier laufen meine Lüfter mit voller Drehzahl und liege 2,2°C über Raumtemperatur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch erreiche ich mit 28,8°C fast 50°C, was immer noch mehr als 10-15°C Delta sind.
Mir geht es im Grunde nur darum das viele glauben eine Wasserkühlung kann ein Prozessor sehr stark runter kühlen. Es handelt sich hier aber um 16 Kerne die auch einiges an Leistung ziehen und dann soll er noch übertaktet werden.

Bedenken musst aber auch mit meinen Ergebnisse das ich im GPU-Limit bin und mein Prozessor nicht die volle Leistung erbringen muss. Natürlich wäre besser wenn sich hierzu jemand meldet der solch ein Prozessor bereits mit einer Wasserkühlung kühlt, dann kann er ggf. konkreter was zu den Temperaturen aussagen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe WasserkÃ¼hlung Beratung*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Bei einem Ryzen 3950X der den Chiplet Vollausbau nutzt,braucht man einen sehr guten Kühler. Man sollte den Cpu cooler so herum positionieren, dass der „IN“ Anschluss direkt auf die Chiplets gerichtet ist, da hier die Abwärme schnell aufgenommen wird.Die Rryzen 3000 skalieren sehr gut, wenn diese recht kühl gehalten werden können (siehe gamernexus - AMD Ryzen Frequency Scale - Temperature is Important for Ryzen 3000 CPUs - Invidious )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Kühlmittel wird beim kryos next trotzdem wie bei nahezu allen aktuellen Kühlern in der Mitte eingeleitet: Kühler

Von TT gibt es AM4 Kühler mit Intake über den CPU Chiplets, aber die hinken bei der Kühlleistung einem kryos next oder HK IV soweit hinterher, dass sie ein vorhandener Effekt auch nicht an die Spitze bringen würde.

https://gzhls.at/i/74/66/1417466-n1.jpg

Thermaltake Pacific W3 ab €'*'69,79 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

https://gzhls.at/i/68/34/1716834-n15.jpg

https://geizhals.de/thermaltake-pacific-w4-plus-cl-w181-cu00sw-a-a1716834.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Und von AF, AC, WC und EKWB gibt es Stellungnahmen zu speziell an Ryzen 3000 optimierten Kühlern, dass der erreichte Effekt bei >1°C liegen würde und deswegen keine entprechenden Kühler geplant sind: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/threads/ryzen-3700x-temps-zu-hoch.1260179/#post-27297502


----------



## Chatstar (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Vielen Dank an alle die geantwortet haben, finde das einen sehr informativen thread für den Wakü Beginner!


----------



## IICARUS (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, mein Beitrag sollte dir nur klar machen das du ggf. unter Wasser etwa 10-15°C niedriger kommen wirst. Nicht das du zu große Erwartungen haben wirst. Denn so eine Wasserkühlung kostet auch einiges an Geld. Klar wenn du dann noch besser Temperaturen erreichst ist es am ende noch besser. Aber erwarte mit weniger, dann wirst du dich um so mehr freuen wenn das Ergebnis am ende besser ausfallen wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Wenn man ganz ans Limit geht, kann man durchweg die Temperatur halten, die die Cpu nach 10 Sekunden hat, das geht mit einem Mora auch ganz gut (siehe IICARUS, 2,2°C über Raumtemperatur), da ist dann aber auch mit Wasser allein Schluss. Bei den üblichen Lösungen, auch Aio, mit 360er oder 420er Radiator, wird man vorraussichtlich 10-15°C über der Lufttemperatur landen, man kann durch Eskalation also noch gut 10°C gut machen. 
Sinnvoll ist das natürlich nicht wirklich, aber möglich. 
Wie warm die Cpu dann wird, hängt dann nur noch vom Wärmeübergang vom Die zum Wasser ab, den man kaum beeinflussen kann. Mit Flüssigmetall wären vielleicht noch paar °C drin, dennoch werden die kleinen CCD´s bei einer gewissen Wärmeentwicklung einfach warm, die Energiedichte bei 7nm ist enorm.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Das stimmt, mit denn Prime95 8K mit AVX musste ich mit WLP ein AVX-Offset von 2 (4,8 GHz) setzen um auf 90°C zu bleiben und mit LM konnte ich den selben Test ohne AVX-Offset (5,0 GHz) laufen lassen und erreichte trotzdem noch 90°C. 

Meine Lüfter musste ich dazu noch nicht mal schnell laufen lassen, denn es konnte nur eine gewisse Wärme auf das Wasser übertragen werden so das ich ehe nicht über 28°C gekommen bin und da sieht man auch das je nach Leistungsaufnahme auch ein höherer Delta möglich ist. Natürlich ist das jetzt ein extrem Test gewesen und mit normalen Anwendungen nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Wenn man nur den Prozessor kühlt und dank der Gewöhnung an Luftkühlung eher 800 Umdrehungen auf dem Mora anliegen hat, sollte man schon ziemlich nahe bei der Raumtemperatur bleiben können. Flüssigmetall bringt vor allem was bei sehr hoher Leistungsaufnahme, pauschal ab 200W, was der 3950x auch locker erreichen kann.

Dennoch, die wirklich sinnvollste Lösung wäre die Eisbaer mit 420er Radiator, falls die denn ins Gehäuse passt, im Zweifel muss man halt auf 50 Mhz verzichten.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Habe letztens als meine Grafikkarte defekt ging den Mora gar nicht angeschlossen gehabt, da ich den Loop ohne die Grafikkarte überbrückt hatte. Natürlich macht die Grafikkarte auch einiges mit aus und ohne wird die Temperatur des Wassers gut zu halten zu sein, aber wie du auch aus meinen Spielen sehen kannst erreiche ich mit 30°C Wassertemperatur im Schnitt dennoch 50°C mit dem Prozessor und je nach Leistungsaufnahme kann sich das Delta auch erhöhen. Wir können das ganze nicht mit einem 4 Kerner vergleichen wo wir meist ein Delta von 10-12°C hatten, denn das kenne ich von meinem 6700K auch noch her. Mit meinem 9900K kannst aber dieses Delta vergessen und wie du aus meinem Test gestern mit voller Drehzahl und nur 2,2°C der Umgebungstemperatur sehen kannst habe ich auch immer noch fast 50°C erreicht. Im Schnitt hatte ich etwa 2°C bessere Temperaturen.

Der 9900K erzeugt einiges an Hitze und das ist beim 16 Kerner auch nicht besser.

Im übrigem habe ich den selben Test mit Prime was ich in meinem vorherigem Beitrag erwähnt habe auch mit und ohne Monoblock laufen lassen.

Ohne Monoblock mit den original Kühlkörper des Mainboard erreichte ich bis zu 113°C der Spannungswandler und musste selbst den Test abbrechen. Hierbei taktete der Prozessor auch auf Grund der hohen Temperaturen der Spannungswandler herunter. Mit Monoblock komme ich nur noch auf 64°C im selben Test.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Ich weiß, mit 40°C Wasser würdest du dann allerdings 60°C bei der Cpu erreichen, mit 20°C 40°C.
Jetzt lagen deine Temperaturen auch nicht so weit auseinander, mit etwas Messtoleranz kommt das schon halbwegs hin. Ich weiß selbst, dass die Jagd nach dem letzten °C sinnlos und sehr teuer ist (trotzdem mache ich es ), daher sage ich auch, dass in diesem Fall die Eisbaer die sinnvollste Lösung ist, aber auch noch Spielraum vorhanden ist.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Ist ja richtig was du schreibst, aber ich habe halt gemerkt das sich das Delta was wir immer mit 10-12°C angeben z.B. mit meinem Prozessor nicht mehr passt und hierbei liege ich sogar noch im GPU-Limit wo der Prozessor ehe nicht die volle Leistung erbringen muss.

Um auf 10-12°C Delta zu kommen müsste ich mein Prozessor mit nur 4,5 GHz betreiben, da ich dann auf eine Lastspannung von nur 1,05v komme.

Die neuen AMD Prozessoren sind sehr gut, keine Frage, aber durch die 7nm passt nun mehr darunter und die Chips sind auch an den Seiten und nicht mehr in der Mitte. Dadurch berichten täglich User hier im Forum hohe Temperaturen zu erreichen, da sie es nicht gewohnt sind das solch ein Prozessor dann auch bis zu 85°C erreichen kann.

Ich kenne auch User die mir an den Kopf werfen meinen Prozessor nur auf Grund meiner guten Wasserkühlung auf 5GHz zu bekommen. Klar macht das auch ein Teil mit aus, aber die Güte eines Prozessors und auch das Mainboard machen hierbei auch ihren Teil mit aus.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Für Grafikkarten kann das auch immer noch gelten, aber für Prozessoren schon lange nicht mehr, da können wir inzwischen für Höchstlastszenarien bei 30°C anfangen und 50°C als typische Differenz verbuchen, je nach Cpu auch noch viel mehr, gerade bei 7nm.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Für Grafikkarten gilt es auch, ich komme im Schnitt mit meiner neuen Grafikkarte mit einer Wassertemperatur von 29-30°C auf 43-45°C hoch. Natürlich mit einem Spiel was die Grafikkarte gut belastet, sonst kann ich auch die 39-40°C halten.

Bevor ich auf Wasser umgebaut habe habe ich normalerweise 65°C erreicht und max. 72°C wenn das Spiel die Grafikkarte gut ausgelastet hat. Aber mein Rechner ist nicht für Luftkühlung optimiert, da ich vorne und oben ein Radiator verbaut habe und die Grafikkarte auch dessen warme Luft abbekommen hat.

Zu der Zeit hatte ich den Mora nicht dran, hatte nicht dran gedacht die internen Radiatoren damit zu entlasten.


----------



## v3nom (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

CPUs sind grundsätzlich schwieriger zu kühlen da diese:
- kein direct die Kontakt haben -> IHS
- weniger Fläche haben um die Hitze abzugeben

Bei Ryzen kommt noch dazu das die DIEs nicht mittig liegen und von keinem Kühler optimal abgedeckt werden.


----------



## HisN (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Hmmm... inzwischen gibt es doch "große" Kühler?

Schaut euch den Brummer an, der ist so lang wie ein RAM-Riegel. Bedeckt die vollständige Fläche von meinem 3960X.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Egal wie groß der Kühler an sich ist, wichtig ist, wie groß die Kühlstruktur ist. Solange über den Dice Kühllamellen liegen, wird die Wärme optimal abgeführt und angepasste Anströmung bringt nichts, jedenfalls nicht mehr, als höherer Durchfluss nicht ohnehin bringen würde.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe WasserkÃ¼hlung Beratung*



HisN schrieb:


> Hmmm... inzwischen gibt es doch "große" Kühler?
> 
> Schaut euch den Brummer an, der ist so lang wie ein RAM-Riegel. Bedeckt die vollständige Fläche von meinem 3960X.
> 
> ...




Threadripper ist sowieso eine andere Baustelle. Ich kenne zumindest keinen Vergleichstest, wo 500W oder mehr in eine TR CPU reindgedruckt werden und dann vermutlich diesselbe Kühlproblematik auftreten würde, die man bei Ryzen ab 200W so kennt.

2990WX mit 32 Kernen, wassergekühlt zwischen 190W und 385W ein Delta von 22 Kelvin:

Wasserkuehler fuer AMD Ryzen Threadripper im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

--> Wärmeübergang von den vier großen Chiplets ist selbst bei den 385W an den großen IHS wunderbar möglich und der ebenfalls größe Kühler nimmt das Angebot dankend an.


Aus den bisher im Thread genannten Gründen wird ein 3970X auch wärmer werden als eine 2990WX:

2990WX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3970X



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder wie es Noctua kurz und knapp verdeutlicht (Link auf der zweiten Seite):



> ... Beispielsweise ergibt eine Abwärme von 120W bei einer Chipgröße von  74mm² eine Wärmedichte von 1,62W/mm², während sich die gleiche Abwärme  bei einem älteren Ryzen-Prozessor mit einer Chipgröße von 212mm² auf  eine Wärmedichte von nur 0,57W/mm² beläuft. ...



--> Der Wasserkühler auf der CPU wird generell nicht das Problem sein. Selbst mein alter AC Cuplex (2001 auf den Markt gekommen) hat sich auf meinem 7820X @220W mit 80°C noch ganz wacker geschlagen. Von den nachfolgenden Kühlern ganz zu schweigen.

[Review] 17 Jahre alter AC Cuplex vs. 220W





Sinusspass schrieb:


> Egal wie groß der Kühler an sich ist, wichtig  ist, wie groß die Kühlstruktur ist. Solange über den Dice Kühllamellen  liegen, wird die Wärme optimal abgeführt und *angepasste Anströmung  bringt nichts*, jedenfalls nicht mehr, als höherer Durchfluss nicht  ohnehin bringen würde.




Beim AF drei wäre es nur durch den Austausch der losen Düsenplatte noch am einfachsten umsetzbar, das Kühlmittel auf die beiden CPU Chiplets zu konzentrieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Breiterer Kanal der Düsenplatte im untersten der insgesamt drei Zuläufe in die Finnenstruktur, die anderen beiden Düsen wurden leicht verengt. Damit hat AF dann Simulationen durchgeführt (100 l/h und 80 W pro Chiplet + 15 W I/O-Die).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--> Simulationsergebnis 0,02K bessere Temperaturen im Gegensatz zur Verkaufsversion.

Einen Düsenplatte zu fertigen, bei der *nur der* *unterste Zulauf* offen bleibt und die anderen beiden Schlitze nicht eingefräßt werden, will Martin von Anfitec nicht umsetzen, da der Durchfluss nach seiner Aussage ziemlich in den Keller geht.

Mich würde dieser Test trotzdem interessieren. 


Zur Erinnerung der Kühlmittelfluss im AF drei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Chatstar schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle die geantwortet haben,  finde das einen sehr informativen thread für den Wakü Beginner!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welche Kühllösung wird es jetzt?


----------



## blue_focus (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist schon korrekt, dennoch werden die neuen Prozessoren wegen den 7nm auch heiß und die Chips befinden sich auch nicht in der Mitte was das ganze auch nicht so optimal macht. Ich kann auch fast Raumtemperatur halten, denn mit 30°C habe ich meine Lüfter nur mit 500 U/min am laufen.
> ...
> 
> Natürlich wäre besser wenn sich hierzu jemand meldet der solch ein Prozessor bereits mit einer Wasserkühlung kühlt, dann kann er ggf. konkreter was zu den Temperaturen aussagen.




Also ich habe bei mir genau diese Konstellation.
Also 3950X @ Custom WaKü mit 2x360er und 1x420er Radiator. Die GraKa ist bei mir auch nicht eingebunden. Das gehe ich auch erst an, wenn es zB.: ne 3080TI gibt.

Also im Idle bin ich meistens auch so um die 35-40°C, jedoch gibt es auch bei mir diese kurzen Spikes bis 60°C hoch, wenn der Turbo kurz mal auf einzelnen Kernen anspringt.



Mit Prime95 (irgend eine v28.x mit FMA3) komm ich schon mal auf 70-75°C Nach 10-15 min. Die Wassertemperatur ist dabei aber fast egal.
Bei den Idle-Temperaturen ist fast noch mehr der Windows Energiesparplan wichtig. Denn die von AMD mitgelieferten verhindern, dass sich die Kerne schlafen legen dürfen (Core parking). Was dann nur zu sinnlos hohen Idle-Temps und Stromverbrauch führt. 

Achja, meine CPU läuft marginal undervolted - OC technisch aber @stock.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Was verheizt deine Cpu unter Prime so?



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Beim AF drei wäre es nur durch den Austausch der losen Düsenplatte noch am einfachsten umsetzbar, das Kühlmittel auf die beiden CPU Chiplets zu konzentrieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mehr war durch leicht gesteigertem Durchfluss über den CCD´s auch nicht zu erwarten -> bekommt man auch mit generell mehr Durchfluss hin, wie gesagt.


----------



## blue_focus (15. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Was verheizt deine Cpu unter Prime so?.




Also lt. Ryzen Master die limitierten 142W. Ich habe testweise auch schon mal alle Limits im UEFI ausgehebelt. Aber viel mehr wirds nicht, vielleicht so 160W mit Small FFTs. Wird wahrscheinlich erst mehr, wenn man übertaktet und die Spannung manuell hebt. Das Current und Leistungs Limit scheint auch unerheblich für die Allcore Turbo zu sein. Die pendelt sich in Prime bei etwas unter 4GHz ein. Bei CB20 bin ich meistens so bei 4050MHz. Auch egal ob mit oder ohne Strombegrenzer.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe es nur geschrieben damit du nicht all zuviel davon erwarten wirst, denn eine Wakü wird hauptsächlich wegen der Bastelleidenschaft und um Optisch was Tolles zu haben verbaut. Denn die Temperaturen stehen meist für so einen Liebhaber gar nicht an erster Stelle. Mit mehr Fläche soll zwar auch eine niedrigere Wassertemperatur erreicht werden, aber hauptsächlich durch mehr Fläche das die Lüfter langsamer laufen können und so ein System sehr leise wird.



Ich hab es rein wegen der Lautstärke gemacht , was auch glaube die Meisten deswegen machen   

Die anderen Annehmlichkeiten sind Beigabe ^^

Grafikkarte kann voll aufdrehen weil kühl .
Und den Rechner muss man nicht so oft aussaugen ,  bzw den Grafikkarten und CPUlüfter nicht mühsehlig sauberpopeln . Das fällt komplett weg.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung Beratung*

Bei mir war es die Optik und ggf. die Lautstärke.

Natürlich hatte ich mir erhofft bessere Temperaturen zu haben und mit der Grafikkarte keine Lüfter mehr drauf zu haben.

Beim Prozessor machte es auch nur 10°C aus und mit der Grafikkarte kam ich von 72°C auf 40-43°C runter. Mit der Grafikkarte kann da auch viel mehr erreicht werden. Habe Gestern auf meiner Grafikkarte WLP gegen Flüssigmetall ausgetauscht und von 45-46°C komme ich mit der selben Wassertemperatur nun auf nur noch 37-38°C. Mit dem Luftkühler vor dem Umbaue waren es zuvor noch 65-72°C.

Wobei ich mir vor 3 Jahren vor dem Umbau nicht vorstellen konnte was für eine Drehzahl anliegen würde und mir dazu vorher nichts konkretes dazu vorstellen konnte. Ich war dann schon überrascht das selbst ohne den Mora der ja erst 2 Monate später dazu kam ich nicht über 600-800 U/min gehen musste und mein Rechner so schon sehr leise war. Die Grafikkarte war damals aber auch noch nicht umgebaut, da ich Probleme mit dem Kühler dazu hatte. Daher kam die Grafikkarte etwa zur selben Zeit wie mein Mora auf Wasser umgebaut dazu.

Mit dem Mora laufen meine Lüfter nur noch mit 500 U/min und so ist er jetzt auch unter Last komplett lautlos.


----------

